# Cities of Dominican Republic



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dominican_Republic


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

santo domingo by preppiboi, on Flickr


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

LeFever Family Punta Cana Christmas by LeeLeFever, on Flickr


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

the first pic is awesome, very colorful buildings....kay:


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

PICK YOUR PLACE IN THE SHADE.. by ronsaunders47, on Flickr


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

LeFever Family Punta Cana Christmas by LeeLeFever, on Flickr


----------



## juancito (Mar 1, 2006)

*Sources: photobucket/supercasas/bufeo*


----------



## juancito (Mar 1, 2006)

*Sources: photobucket/supercasas/bufeo*


----------



## juancito (Mar 1, 2006)

*Sources: photobucket/supercasas/bufeo*


----------



## juancito (Mar 1, 2006)

*Sources: photobucket/supercasas/bufeo*


----------



## juancito (Mar 1, 2006)

*Sources: photobucket/supercasas/bufeo*


----------



## juancito (Mar 1, 2006)

*Sources: photobucket/supercasas/bufeo*


----------



## juancito (Mar 1, 2006)

*Sources: photobucket/supercasas/bufeo*


----------



## juancito (Mar 1, 2006)

*Sources: photobucket/supercasas/bufeo*


----------



## juancito (Mar 1, 2006)

*Sources: photobucket/supercasas/bufeo*


----------



## juancito (Mar 1, 2006)

*Sources: photobucket/supercasas/bufeo*


----------



## juancito (Mar 1, 2006)

*Sources: photobucket/supercasas/bufeo*


----------



## juancito (Mar 1, 2006)

*Sources: photobucket/supercasas/bufeo*


----------



## juancito (Mar 1, 2006)

*Sources: photobucket/supercasas/bufeo*


----------



## juancito (Mar 1, 2006)

*Sources: photobucket/supercasas/bufeo*


----------



## juancito (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## juancito (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## juancito (Mar 1, 2006)

*Sources: photobucket/supercasas/bufeo*


----------



## juancito (Mar 1, 2006)

*Sources: photobucket/supercasas/bufeo*


----------



## juancito (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## juancito (Mar 1, 2006)

*Sources: photobucket/supercasas/bufeo*


----------



## juancito (Mar 1, 2006)

*Sources: photobucket/supercasas/bufeo*


----------



## juancito (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

Red Chalet by JayTeaUK, on Flickr


----------



## juancito (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## juancito (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## juancito (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## juancito (Mar 1, 2006)

Los Dominico-Libaneses, Sirianos y Palestinos en República Dominicana (estimación 100,000 / 90,000 / 90,000)


----------



## juancito (Mar 1, 2006)

*Sources: photobucket/supercasas/bufeo*


----------



## juancito (Mar 1, 2006)

Los Dominico-Chinos en República Dominicana (estimación 80,000 - 100,000)


----------



## juancito (Mar 1, 2006)

A paradise for winter

*Now that the winter has taken hold and there's still a long way to go before there's much chance of any sunshine, how do you fancy getting away to a tropical island with year-round summer temperatures and some of the best beaches on the planet? If that appeals to you, the Dominican Republic may be the perfect destination.*

They say that *the beaches of Punta Cana*, stretching for over 50 kilometres along the east coast of the island of La Hispaniola, are *the best beaches in the world*. With their white sands, warm turquoise waters and lush coconut groves, they certainly live up to the *traditional image of a tropical paradise*. Luxury beachfront resorts offer *the perfect romantic setting for a honeymoon*, but are also great for family holidays, and this is *an ideal getaway for golf-lovers*, too. Farther round the island, on the south coast, the beaches of *Bayahibe and Dominicus near La Romana* are of the same calibre. Whether you just want to *relax in the sunshine on a tropical beach* or you prefer a more active vacation, maybe playing *golf on a world-class course*, polo, tennis, or *water sports such as diving and snorkelling*; dance to the rhythm of merengue and bachata, sample the fine local cuisine and visit the museums and galleries or browse the boutiques... *whatever kind of holiday you fancy*, the Dominican Republic is the perfect choice.









The tropical climate, white sands and crystalline waters of Punta Cana make it a popular resort destination with both private beaches and public beaches offering all sorts of sports and recreational activities 









Set in this incomparable tropical paradise, Cap Cana is an exclusive five-star resort development with luxury villas, fine dining and fantastic golf facilities 









The elongated island of Saona off the coast of La Ramona boasts some of the best white-sand beaches in the Caribbean, fringed with coconut palms; no construction is allowed along its unspoiled coastline, and it is home to numerous species of birds









The Dominican Republic has around 400 kilometres of coastline and is renowned for its pristine white sands lapped by the warm blue waters of the Caribbean Sea and the Atlantic Ocean









Off the southeast coast of La Hispaniola lies the pretty island of Saona, one of the most beautiful places in all the Dominican Republic and part of the National Park of the East









Some ten miles east of La Ramona is the town of Bayahibe, whose beach is famed for scuba diving, as well as being the departure point for excursions to the nearby island of Saona









The beaches of Punta Cana extend for over 50 kilometres along the east coast of the island of La Hispaniola and include idyllic stretches of palm-fringed sand such as Playa Juanillo, the base for a community of fisherfolk who bring their catch to land here each afternoon









Opened in the early Eighties, the curious village of Altos de Chavon includes restaurants, shops selling traditional handicrafts, art galleries and a school of design, as well as the picturesque church of St. Stanislaus and an amphitheatre which has hosted concerts by such greats as Frank Sinatra, Sting and Santana









One of the biggest visitor attractions of La Romana is Altos de Chavon, a re-creation of a medieval European village set on the bluffs overlooking the River Chavon









There are plenty of opportunities for sports, both on land and in the water. Kayaking on the river Chavon is just one of the possibilities to enjoy a different prespective of the scenery









Houses, shops, restaurants and bars surround the Casa de Campo marina, giving visitors a chance to sample the country's cuisine, which blends Spanish, Taino and African influences 









A flagship resort complex just outside La Ramona, Casa de Campo boasts three championship golf courses, including the famous "Teeth of The Dog" course, and a modern 400-berth marina; many of the elegant villas here boast a private dock where a luxury yacht is moored


Source: Hellonagazine.com


----------



## juancito (Mar 1, 2006)

*Riu Naiboa reopens in Punta Cana*

A 24-hour all-inclusive hotel, the Riu Hotels & Resorts Naiboa north of the Punta Cana string of hotels reopened in time for Christmas after a US$12 million remodeling program. Its 362 rooms were equipped with new baths and the lobby and theater bar areas were renovated. A chillout bar was added to the pool area and a new Italian restaurant is now open. The Riu Naiboa was already popular for its Pacha Night Club. Spanish chain Riu operates 24-Hour All-Inclusive hotels including the Riu Bachata, Mambo and Merengue in Puerto Plata, and the Riu Bambu, Naiboa, Palace Macao and Palace Punta Cana in Punta Cana. The resorts offer 24-hour food and beverage service, with expanded entertainment options.

*Tortuga Bay makes Trip Advisor's Top 25 List*

Tortuga Bay in Punta Cana has made the Top 25 list of influential Trip Advisor's Travellers' Choice 2012 in the category of The Best Hotels in the Caribbean. 
Tortuga Bay was ranked third by reviewers in the categories of relaxation & spa, luxury and best service. Posters have reported 211 reviews on the hotel that is ranked No. 1 of 96 hotels in the Punta Cana area. 
Another Dominican boutique hotel, Casa Colonial Beach & Spa in Playa Dorada, Puerto Plata was ranked 21st on the list of Caribbean vacation properties. 
www.tripadvisor.com/TravelersChoice-Hotels-cTop25-g147237

*Battle of the Exes*

The trailer for the 22nd season of the MTV reality TV game show, The Challenge, opens with a "Welcome to the Dominican Republic" as gorgeous views of Dominican coastline unfold. The show, taking place in the contrasting settings of the Dominican Republic and Iceland, stars former cast members from MTV's The Real World, Road Rules, Fresh Meat, Fresh Meat II and the Spring Break Challenge as contestants. 
The Challenge: Battle of the Exes brings 13 former lovers, flings and one night stands and pairs them up together for a chance to win $300,000. "The Challenge" premiered on Wednesday, 25 January and features lovely Dominican scenery as the contestants meet physical and emotional challenges. 
www.mtv.com/videos/misc/720974/battle-of-the-exes-trailer.jhtml#id=1676274


----------



## juancito (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## juancito (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## juancito (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## juancito (Mar 1, 2006)

*Sources: photobucket/supercasas/bufeo*


----------



## juancito (Mar 1, 2006)

*Sources: photobucket/supercasas/bufeo*


----------



## juancito (Mar 1, 2006)

*Sources: photobucket/supercasas/bufeo*


----------



## juancito (Mar 1, 2006)

*Sources: photobucket/supercasas/bufeo*


----------



## juancito (Mar 1, 2006)

*Sources: photobucket/supercasas//bufeo*


----------



## juancito (Mar 1, 2006)

*Sources: photobucket/supercasas/bufeo*


----------



## juancito (Mar 1, 2006)

*Sources: photobucket/supercasas/bufeo*


----------



## juancito (Mar 1, 2006)

*Sources: photobucket/supercasas/bufeo*


----------



## juancito (Mar 1, 2006)

*Sources: photobucket/supercasas/bufeo*


----------



## juancito (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## juancito (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## juancito (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

Altos de Chavon by Alexey Palagin, on Flickr


----------



## khoojyh (Aug 14, 2005)

Beautiful, relax, beach, holiday, casino


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

Bavaro beach by Alexey Palagin, on Flickr


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

nice pics and videos from the Dominican Republic...:cheers:


----------



## juancito (Mar 1, 2006)

*Sources: photobucket/supercasas/bufeo*


----------



## juancito (Mar 1, 2006)

*Sources: photobucket/supercasas/bufeo*


----------



## juancito (Mar 1, 2006)

*Sources: photobucket/supercasas/bufeo*


----------



## juancito (Mar 1, 2006)

*Sources: photobucket/supercasas/bufeo*


----------



## juancito (Mar 1, 2006)

*Sources: photobucket/supercasas/bufeo*


----------



## juancito (Mar 1, 2006)

*Sources: photobucket/supercasas/bufeo*


----------



## juancito (Mar 1, 2006)

*Sources: photobucket/supercasas/bufeo*


----------



## juancito (Mar 1, 2006)

*Sources: photobucket/supercasas/bufeo*


----------



## juancito (Mar 1, 2006)

*Sources: photobucket/supercasas/bufeo*


----------



## juancito (Mar 1, 2006)

*Sources: photobucket/supercasas/bufeo*


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

D3S_4486 by nadialz, on Flickr


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

D3S_6419 by nadialz, on Flickr


----------



## juancito (Mar 1, 2006)

*Sources: photobucket/supercasas/bufeo*


----------



## juancito (Mar 1, 2006)

*Sources: photobucket/supercasas/bufeo*


----------



## juancito (Mar 1, 2006)

*Sources: photobucket/supercasas/bufeo*


----------



## juancito (Mar 1, 2006)

*Sources: photobucket/supercasas/bufeo*


----------



## juancito (Mar 1, 2006)

*Sources: photobucket/supercasas/bufeo*


----------



## juancito (Mar 1, 2006)

*Sources: photobucket/supercasas/bufeo*


----------



## juancito (Mar 1, 2006)

*Sources: photobucket/supercasas/bufeo*


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

DOMINICAN REPUBLIC 2008-DSC00549.jpg by ChrisAnderson-Boston, on Flickr


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

Velero Beach Resort, Cabarete, Dominican Republic by Enjoy Patrick Responsibly, on Flickr


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

fabulous pics from the Dominican Republic...:cheers2:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Dominican Republic is so nice, amazing; thanks for those photos :cheers:


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

DOMINICAN REPUBLIC 2008-DSC06511.jpg by ChrisAnderson-Boston, on Flickr


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

Fwd: IMG00918-20120310-1735.jpg by Remolacha.net pics, on Flickr


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

Blurry Nose by SoapAge, on Flickr


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

Cafe on Playa Rincon by Sallyrango, on Flickr


----------



## ddcraper (Feb 1, 2010)

*Santo Domingo*


----------



## ddcraper (Feb 1, 2010)

*Santo Domingo*


----------



## ddcraper (Feb 1, 2010)

*Santo Domingo*


----------



## ddcraper (Feb 1, 2010)

*Santo Domingo*


----------



## ddcraper (Feb 1, 2010)

*Santo Domingo*


----------



## Jaru123 (May 4, 2006)

Nice pics


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

IMG_0191 by ndtinker, on Flickr


----------



## ddcraper (Feb 1, 2010)

That's our supreme court of justice  nice pic


----------



## Jaru123 (May 4, 2006)

Thanks japanese001


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

Variedades 5.10.15 & 20 by Stella Blu, on Flickr


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

Gran Bahía Príncipe La Romana Aerial view by BahiaPrincipeHotels, on Flickr


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

Dominican 099 by Monklands, on Flickr


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

Dominican 098 by Monklands, on Flickr


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

The Altar by todd landry photography, on Flickr


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

DSC_1024 by IRLAworldcongress, on Flickr


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

Lazy days by gabarooo, on Flickr


----------



## Jaru123 (May 4, 2006)

:cheers:


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

Samaná, Dominican Republic by ext212, on Flickr


----------



## Jaru123 (May 4, 2006)

Bayahibe


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

Playa Boca Chica by DaChu88, on Flickr


----------



## 809anthony (Oct 9, 2008)

:cheers:


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

nice pics, nice beach....:cheers2:


----------

